# Video of horse tricks



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I love to watch your videos! You are very talented! Keep up the great work


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

That meens alot, Thankyou very much!


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold (Jul 28, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lovely tricks! how do you go about teaching rear? i've been trying to figure out how to teach it so i can start trick training my colt. right now we are working on laying down but i'd love to teach him to rear some day.


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

well its quite hard to figure it out, because evry pony if difffernet.Lolly was a natural rearer when i got her, i would make her go back nd back and tap her between the front legs with a stick very lightly and use the command rear, she took about 2 days to teach, she doesn't rear without command anymore because she knows not to.IO have not had any problems with it so far.I wish lolly would lay down on command but she wont haha


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

To teach them to lay down looks pretty cruel but it's harmless. you can look on youtube for videos on how to teach them to lay down.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Cute tricks with a cute pony!  
The 'touch the stick' trick was very adorable.


----------



## Hello (Apr 12, 2010)

Your pony's so cute! I like the bow...ive always wondered how to do that


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

thankyou hello and horseluver , and i have tried a few technices they loook harsh but my pony wasnt fased she just didnt want to lie down :')


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

I've never been a huge fan of reinforcing a rear in horses, even as a 'trick' but your others seem fairly cute.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

How do you teach her the shake? I would love to teach my mare that one.


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

i got a crop or a bamboo stick and i tapped her legg very jently then picked her leg up ang gave her the treat and kept on doing that! After about 10 minutes she did her herself and now does it saddled!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

JumperStride said:


> I've never been a huge fan of reinforcing a rear in horses, even as a 'trick' but your others seem fairly cute.


as i have said i am not bothered if other people do not want to teach there horse tricks, or a trick


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

I love how you do and those tricks are so cool, I'm trying to teach my horse to rear without proplems, it is so taking a time LoL ;D I've got a icelandic horse and he does the gait Tölt and to do that he need to lift is front part very much and I think he will go rearing then, how did you teach your horse to don't do rear when you don't want her to?


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

basically if she reared not on command she gets a smack, i made it VERY clear when teaching her that i said REAR loadly and broat my hands above my head, so she does not get mixed up with different signals !
icelandics are gorgeous! lucky you !


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

Cute! 

I wish I could teach my horse left and right leg lifts, all she can do is headbutt my back and even that isn't on command!!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

haha its pretty easy, you just need time and a horse thats not impatiant!


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

ChloeButler09 said:


> you just need time and a horse thats not impatiant!


Theres my problem, far too many other things distracting her!! :lol:


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Fun! I think trick training is a really great way to bond with your horse and keep their mind busy! 

I taught my horse to "kiss" and "hug" and he really loved learning tricks! I'll be adding more to his repertoire soon, your horse is adorable! I love the rear and shake tricks!


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

How did u teach her/him to rear up


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

my mare bows and lies down its actually quiet easy to teach them


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

KodeeLuver said:


> How did u teach her/him to rear up


i taught her to rear up by tapping between her legs with a lead rope and making her go backwards then say rear when she did a bunny hop, she had a natural rear so it was very easy.So it would be quit hard to explain how to teach it sorry!Hope this helps!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

my mare learned to rear the other day on command 
it only took her 20minutes and i taught her the exact same way that yoi taught your horse. making them back up then tapping lightly


----------



## xxbntxx (Jan 21, 2009)

Great video! Aj's trick is the best :lol:


----------

